# The GrandDaddy Of All Go Dawgs Thread Take 6!



## brownceluse

Another history in the making Go Dawgs thread!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey we got two going at one time.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hey we got two going at one time.



Yep nothing like two of the best threads in the sports forum! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I am ready for G-Day game.


----------



## brownceluse

Wont be long Charlie!


----------



## Unicoidawg

KyDawg said:


> Hey we got two going at one time.



No you don't.......


----------



## KyDawg

Unicoidawg said:


> No you don't.......



You gotta get up early to trick Unicoi.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You gotta get up early to trick Unicoi.


----------



## jiminbogart

brownceluse said:


> Yep nothing like two of the best threads in the sports forum! Go Dawgs!



Thanks be to gawd that the dawgs haven't won an important game in 33 years. 

It would be tough to stomach this place if that were the case.


----------



## KyDawg

jiminbogart said:


> Thanks be to gawd that the dawgs haven't won an important game in 33 years.
> 
> It would be tough to stomach this place if that were the case.



Jimmy you should go back to the NASCAR thread, at least there you show good taste in cars.


----------



## jiminbogart

KyDawg said:


> Jimmy you should go back to the NASCAR thread, at least there you show good taste in cars.



Story of my life. I always overstay my welcome.


----------



## KyDawg

jiminbogart said:


> Story of my life. I always overstay my welcome.



You always welcome here, dont mean we wont harass you though.


----------



## Bitteroot

Harass.     Spell that .....


----------



## KyDawg

Dont you ever sleep Bitter?


----------



## brownceluse

Goodnight and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Goodnight Dawgs and You too 6.


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Good Morning DAWGS!!!!!! RISE AND SHINE!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Good Morning DAWGS!!!!!! RISE AND SHINE!!!!!



So you can enjoy another day of Go Dawgs. 


Good morning John.


----------



## Bitteroot

Ah... another techie closet UGA fan wanting to convert....come on in Jim.. the water is fine....


----------



## Unicoidawg

Good Morning DAWGS...... had to do a little house keeping around here. 

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg

Good morning Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


>



Have to say that is better than what you got now.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!






Hey Brownie, didja come down to the MON and not call me ???


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

If I ever get down there I will bring a beer or two and stay for an afternoon or two.


----------



## riprap

Brown been to the MON and eatin good food and not telling anybody. We should invite him to a snipe trip to dreamland bbq.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Brownie, didja come down to the MON and not call me ???



I did. Not much down time on this trip. We coon hunted all night and duck hunted the mornings. Needless to say I sleep through my alarm clock this morning. I'll be back down in a couple weeks. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I did. Not much down time on this trip. We coon hunted all night and duck hunted the mornings. Needless to say I sleep through my alarm clock this morning. I'll be back down in a couple weeks. Go Dawgs!



I had some pork chops last night with some Dreamland BBQ sauce om them.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Unicoidawg said:


> Good Morning DAWGS...... had to do a little house keeping around here.
> 
> GO DAWGS



I just did a little, too.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> I just did a little, too.



Dont get so clean that we cant come in with out taking a bath first.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Dont get so clean that we cant come in with out taking a bath first.



Just wipe your foots at the door.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Just wipe your foots at the door.



Coming from none other than Muddyfoots.

Sometimes I think................


----------



## fairhopebama

KyDawg said:


> I had some pork chops last night with some Dreamland BBQ sauce om them.



Have you ever had Dreamland BBQ sauce on grilled shrimp? That is some good eatin right there. Even better when the shrimp is wrapped in bacon then the BBQ sauce.


----------



## KyDawg

No, but if you will furnish the shrimp, I will supply the bbq sauce.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I had some pork chops last night with some Dreamland BBQ sauce om them.



MmmHmm I bet that was some fine eating..... Go Dawgs in T town tonight!


----------



## fairhopebama

Seriously, you gotta try it.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> MmmHmm I bet that was some fine eating..... Go Dawgs in T town tonight!



Made me feel like a professional footb, uh Cook.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Made me feel like a professional footb, uh Cook.


----------



## Matthew6

Charlie, you and fairhope are making me hungry.


----------



## KyDawg

I could BBQ you some groundhog 6.


----------



## Matthew6

I ate armadillo once in Texas. I know where some groundhogs are too. Might be tasty. BTW, did you have any Bigfoot sightings today.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> I ate armadillo once in Texas. I know where some groundhogs are too. Might be tasty. BTW, did you have any Bigfoot sightings today.



Dont want no Armadillo. All bigfoot info is on bigfoot thread.


----------



## brownceluse

Coon is good eating too.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Coon is good eating too.



Did you get any coons this weekend Jeff?


----------



## John Cooper

Howdy DAWG fans and 6 ....... hope everyone has a great day!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot

Dang it... I missed starting a perfectly good riot last night......go  Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Bitteroot said:


> Dang it... I missed starting a perfectly good riot last night......go  Dawgs.



Good morning and roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Good Morning Dawgs! UGA 6


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Buncha drivilin doggies . . .


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Good Morning Dawgs! UGA 6



I tried the bama thing for a few weeks. That thread was history once they realized they couldn't recruit like $aban. Looks like we have one that has stuck.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip, are the crappie biting yet? If not crappie maybe some catfish on Jugs.


----------



## riprap

I wish I was there right now on the crappie. Jugs are illegal.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I wish I was there right now on the crappie. Jugs are illegal.



Lets meet over at Lake Wiess one weekend.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Lets meet over at Lake Wiess one weekend.



I don't know much about fishing for crappie over there.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I don't know much about fishing for crappie over there.



Me either, but I have a couple of friends that go down there each year and slay them.


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> Lets meet over at Lake Wiess one weekend.



Save ya money and fish the Lock and Dam on the Coosa in Floyd Co.. South of Rome.  The fish can only run up to the old dam and they bunch up. Pockets of fishable water all the way back to Weiss on the Coosa, just depending on when the fish get there. White bass will run first (soon) followed by the paper lips...Fishin lead heads when they are on, and live bait when they ain't....be prepared with multiple weights and color variations. Pearl has been a long favorite down there but the water color varies widely depending on rain upstream. The South of the Border crowd will fish 16 oz coke bottles with line wrapped around the bottle with a jig.  They cast it much like an open face reel with the bell always open, and retrieve by rolling the bottle.  If the MAN shows up for a license check, they just drop it in the water and walk away.... No Rod.. no fishy...


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Bitter lets try some of that 16 oz coke botle fishing sometimes.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Hey Bitter lets try some of that 16 oz coke botle fishing sometimes.



I like to fill my 16 oz coke bottle with a little EW when I go fishing.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> I like to fill my 16 oz coke bottle with a little EW when I go fishing.



But would you want to drop it in the water when the man showed up?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in the MON.


----------



## Bitteroot

Nitram4891 said:


> I like to fill my 16 oz coke bottle with a little EW when I go fishing.



You need to get you some of the 90 proof Wellers I was tellin you about... you'd throw rocks at that EW...


----------



## Nitram4891

Bitteroot said:


> You need to get you some of the 90 proof Wellers I was tellin you about... you'd throw rocks at that EW...



I see it's made at the Buffalo Trace distillery, if it's anything like BT, I'll like it.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Hey Bitter lets try some of that 16 oz coke botle fishing sometimes.



I catch crappie at West Point that will easily pull that 16oz bottle out of sight.


----------



## KyDawg

Sounds like Martin and Bitter would make it disappear too, if it had the right thing in it.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Sounds like Martin and Bitter would make it disappear too, if it had the right thing in it.



They like jugging in winter. If the fish don't bite, at least they have an excuse to go retrieve their cold bottle.


----------



## Nitram4891

riprap said:


> They like jugging in winter. If the fish don't bite, at least they have an excuse to go retrieve their cold bottle.



I got a leash for my bottle when I go wading around those cold north GA creeks.


----------



## Bitteroot

riprap said:


> I catch crappie at West Point that will easily pull that 16oz bottle out of sight.



I doubt that....oke:   you hold the bottle in your hand.. it is the rod and reel... If it pulls my 255 lb butt outa the boat... I'm in the wrong body of water!!


The only bottle I've found that works like that is the Coke Bottles because of the hour glass shape. They wrap a length of line around it and pinch it near the weight or jig. A good underhand toss away it goes.
It is cool though to watch em cast that thing...but the retrieve ratio is 1 to 1 no matter what you do....


----------



## Bitteroot

Currently pay $10 for a fifth.... and $20 for a half gallon... best value I've found in a while on KY Bourbon!


----------



## KyDawg

Yall got me hungry for fish now, think I will go snag some Red Horse, gash em up, and fry me a mess of them. I might even have a 16 oz miller lite with them. That and some hush puppies.


----------



## Bitteroot

On my way......


----------



## BlackSmoke

Man how I've missed this drivel 

Dawgs three-peat as SEC East champs this year, edging LSU in Atlanta to get in the NC against Oscar Meyer...


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Yall got me hungry for fish now, think I will go snag some Red Horse, gash em up, and fry me a mess of them. I might even have a 16 oz miller lite with them. That and some hush puppies.



I cooked some red horse and pond suckers last weekend. Sho' was good.


----------



## riprap

Bitteroot said:


> I doubt that....oke:   you hold the bottle in your hand.. it is the rod and reel... If it pulls my 255 lb butt outa the boat... I'm in the wrong body of water!!
> 
> 
> The only bottle I've found that works like that is the Coke Bottles because of the hour glass shape. They wrap a length of line around it and pinch it near the weight or jig. A good underhand toss away it goes.
> It is cool though to watch em cast that thing...but the retrieve ratio is 1 to 1 no matter what you do....



There was some amigos fishing this way where lake acworth spills into allatoona. I was in my boat. I actually caught an ultralight. I offered it to them, but they didn't want it.

I still use the reel off of it.


----------



## KyDawg

BlackSmoke said:


> Man how I've missed this drivel
> 
> Dawgs three-peat as SEC East champs this year, edging LSU in Atlanta to get in the NC against Oscar Meyer...



Come around more often Smoke.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> I cooked some red horse and pond suckers last weekend. Sho' was good.



This time of year the river gets crystal clear up here and we can "clear water" snag with treble hooks. It is fun and we get get red horse, white suckers, pink fin, and catfish are legal too. Just dont fall in when is is 20 degress though, it's not fun, believe me.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> This time of year the river gets crystal clear up here and we can "clear water" snag with treble hooks. It is fun and we get get red horse, white suckers, pink fin, and catfish are legal too. Just dont fall in when is is 20 degress though, it's not fun, believe me.



Yeah, that's how we do it...


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Yeah, that's how we do it...



Without the falling in I hope.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Without the falling in I hope.



Falling outa the boat...


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Falling outa the boat...



Out of the boat or off the bank, I have accomplished both.


----------



## brownceluse

BlackSmoke said:


> Man how I've missed this drivel
> 
> Dawgs three-peat as SEC East champs this year, edging LSU in Atlanta to get in the NC against Oscar Meyer...


Good to see you Adam! Go Dawgs in Dalton Ga!


----------



## rex upshaw

Davin Bellamy is no longer an FSU verbal.  Hopefully he is UGA bound.


----------



## KyDawg

rex upshaw said:


> Davin Bellamy is no longer an FSU verbal.  Hopefully he is UGA bound.



This is one I have hoped we would get all along.


----------



## Matthew6

Good night roll tide to all.


----------



## John Cooper

Good morning and GO DAWGS.......

ROLL DAWGS for Matthew


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Good morning and GO DAWGS.......
> 
> ROLL DAWGS for Matthew


thanks John. 

Good Morning to all and roll tide and dawgs.


----------



## Bitteroot

Roll dawgs... have you heard...? gators eat boogers....


----------



## riprap

That storm is getting close. They're probably knocking a rat-l-trap out of the water right now.


----------



## riprap

Me and brown's ride to Lake Blue Ridge. We rolled with the tide for a few weeks. Man we caught em that day.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus

Sic em


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Me and brown's ride to Lake Blue Ridge. We rolled with the tide for a few weeks. Man we caught em that day.



If ever a boat needed a gallon of chicken livers and 50 jugs it is that one.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Me and brown's ride to Lake Blue Ridge. We rolled with the tide for a few weeks. Man we caught em that day.



Some of the best days of my life!


----------



## KyDawg

Hankus said:


> Sic em



Woof Woof!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Some of the best days of my life!



You'll never be the same again.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs fighting bad weather. Hope everyone is okay down that way.


----------



## riprap

Ok around here. Looks like Adairsville and Rome area not so lucky. All this rain should do wonders for our lakes unless they give it all to Alabama and Florida.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Ok around here. Looks like Adairsville and Rome area not so lucky. All this rain should do wonders for our lakes unless they give it all to Alabama and Florida.



Wind still blowing over 40 mph here.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Wind still blowing over 40 mph here.



It been raining here off and on since daylight, but steady since around 11am. Still coming down pretty good. Didn't get much wind at all. Not the 40+ mph over dramatic Glen Burns said last night for all of N GA. Not sure why I still watch him. Fish and Game forecast always wrong too. I never catch em on those days he says good.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> It been raining here off and on since daylight, but steady since around 11am. Still coming down pretty good. Didn't get much wind at all. Not the 40+ mph over dramatic Glen Burns said last night for all of N GA. Not sure why I still watch him. Fish and Game forecast always wrong too. I never catch em on those days he says good.



We rode down To Springfield Tn, this after noon to pick up a few things. We were gone a little over an hour. It is was 56 when we left and 43 when we got back. Calling for snow tonight. Headed to South GA. a week from tomorrow.


----------



## BlackSmoke

Pouring here in Dalton all day. All the bad stuff missed us by 20 or so miles to the south. Hope Bitteroot's ok. He's not far from it I know


----------



## Bitteroot

One riot comin up......... 




Wellers......


----------



## Muddyfoots

BlackSmoke said:


> Pouring here in Dalton all day. All the bad stuff missed us by 20 or so miles to the south. Hope Bitteroot's ok. He's not far from it I know



Yep. Been thinkin' 'bout Greg.

Good to see ya, Smoke.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Bitteroot said:


> One riot comin up.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wellers......



Idjitt...


----------



## Bitteroot

Well I am ok.....



Glad you boys thought about the root.....


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Idjitt...



You better put a tail on him Muddy.


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> You better put a tail on him Muddy.



Is this a new game?   Pin the tail one the Bitteroot?


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Is this a new game?   Pin the tail one the Bitteroot?



Naw, we just want to follow your mayhem.


----------



## Bitteroot

I've never unintentionally created a disturbance in the force......



That I remember......


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Bitter is that you in your AVY?


----------



## Muddyfoots

Bitteroot said:


> I've never unintentionally created a disturbance in the force......
> 
> 
> 
> That I remember......



Y'all ok up there?


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> Hey Bitter is that you in your AVY?



No that's my young ones... Spencer and Audrey.... They love each other dearly.  I'm blessed yo have the family I have.


----------



## Bitteroot

Muddyfoots said:


> Y'all ok up there?



We're good mud..... Hit south of me about 10 miles....


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> No that's my young ones... Spencer and Audrey.... They love each other dearly.  I'm blessed yo have the family I have.



Nice looking kids Bro. Hope they are Dawgs.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Bitteroot said:


> We're good mud..... Hit south of me about 10 miles....



Glad, Bro.


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> Nice looking kids Bro. Hope they are Dawgs.



Thanks KY.  Bacon eaters every one....... My wife has given me the greatest blessing of my life.....


----------



## Bitteroot

Muddyfoots said:


> Glad, Bro.



We're good muddy.  My friends in Adairsville.... Not so much.....


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> We're good muddy.  My friends in Adairsville.... Not so much.....



The Bacon express will  be coming through your neck of the woods next Thursday morning, but you might still be sleeping that time of the morning.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Glad all you fellars made it through the storm. I wish it would have knocked Matthews Internet out for a day or two though......


----------



## KyDawg

I thank 6 has 4 backup systems Jeff.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go you possum hunters in the mon....


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Go you possum hunters in the mon....



Quack is eithier 1. Sleeping 2. On another thread  3. Working 4. Iggy'ing us.


----------



## Bitteroot

#4


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Calhoun Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night Dawgs, getting out of here, some members should be banded for keeping me up all night talking about possums. I can supply details to Unicoi or Muddy if needed.


----------



## Bitteroot

Bite me bacon boy.....


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Glad all you fellars made it through the storm. I wish it would have knocked Matthews Internet out for a day or two though......


Happy Roll Tide Thursday from the civilized land of underground utilities and high speed cable Internet systems.


----------



## BlackSmoke

HBTD! 

Glad you're alright down there Root! I knew it wasn't far from you'ns place...

Storm got real close to aaronward, but he and his family are all ok as well


----------



## Unicoidawg

KyDawg said:


> Good night Dawgs, getting out of here, some members should be banded for keeping me up all night talking about possums. I can supply details to Unicoi or Muddy if needed.



Just pm me the details and we'll work out a deal....... Glad to hear all our NW GA folks are ok.


----------



## Bitteroot

Unicoidawg said:


> Just pm me the details and we'll work out a deal....... Glad to hear all our NW GA folks are ok.



I'll ban meself.. for bacon....


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs this fine sunny day in the best state in the south!


----------



## KyDawg

Good afternoon from the banks of the Red River. Go Dawgs


----------



## Nitram4891

Glad none of yall dwags got swept away yesterday.

Charlie I had a pulled pork sandwich yesterday with chicken liver pate on it.  Best sammich i've ever had.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Glad none of yall dwags got swept away yesterday.
> 
> Charlie I had a pulled pork sandwich yesterday with chicken liver pate on it.  Best sammich i've ever had.



That sounds good, Rip will be mad that he did not get any of it.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> That sounds good, Rip will be mad that he did not get any of it.



I don't know where rip lives but for $4 and a trip to ATL he can have one too.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Hazelhurst Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Somebody needs to let the Dawgs out.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Go Dawgs in Tazewell...


----------



## KyDawg

Did you ban everybody but me Muddy?


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Did you ban everybody but me Muddy?



Not yet. Getting close.


----------



## Hankus

Muddyfoots said:


> Not yet. Getting close.



Well werk faster


----------



## KyDawg

Hankus said:


> Well werk faster



Watch it Hankus, he could get you too. Especially if your name is on a petition.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Watch it Hankus, he could get you too. Especially if your name is on a petition.



Pending...


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> Not yet. Getting close.



Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide.



Into a sinkhole.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Into a sinkhole.



Evening charlie. Go dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

Evening 6, if you gonna convert you got to learn how to spell Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Be a good night to shoot that deer.


----------



## Bitteroot

Wait..... Matthew is a convertible


----------



## Matthew6

Naw. But its fun rolling with the dogs. Whatcha drinking Bitter?


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide.





Matthew6 said:


> Evening charlie. Go dogs.



Learn to spell correctly and use capitalization.


----------



## Bitteroot

Nadda... Just settling in for nap....


----------



## Bitteroot

Charlie got me drunk last night..... Paid dearly for it today.....


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Learn to spell correctly and use capitalization.



Now you have confused him.


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Charlie got me drunk last night..... Paid dearly for it today.....



Dont blame it on me, I never left Ky. last night.


----------



## Bitteroot

Well you didn't try to hard to stop me.....


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Now you have confused him.



He may not be from Alabammer, but it has rubbed off on him.


----------



## Bitteroot

Night ladies the root is done.....


----------



## KyDawg

I still want some raw Oysters. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Another long 15 hour work day..... Cha Ching!!!!$$$$$


----------



## John Cooper

Morning DAWGS...... Great day to be a DAWG FAN!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Another long 15 hour work day..... Cha Ching!!!!$$$$$



I see another trip to Waffle House in your future.   Good morning and Roll Tide.


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Another long 15 hour work day..... Cha Ching!!!!$$$$$



Where and when are you buying?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a cold Firday in the Tucky.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs on the Little Mountain......


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs down in booger holler....


----------



## Nitram4891

Not bad root, not bad.  Enjoy the weekend fellas. 

I'm making the trek over to one of the Atlanta's landmarks later this evening.  A little place called the clermont lounge.


----------



## Bitteroot

Coke is for color.....


----------



## Nitram4891

Bitteroot said:


> Coke is for color.....


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew, I see what ya posted and deleted..


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> Matthew, I see what ya posted and deleted..



I didn't want t upset Brown. . BTW, go bammers in Montezuma ga.    .


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Buzzard's Roost Ky.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Buzzard's Roost Ky.



Good evening Charlie. I like bacon.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Good evening Charlie. I like bacon.



Evening 6. I did not think Bamers liked Bacon. I figured you for more of a Corned Beef guy.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in North Georgia. NOW


----------



## Bitteroot

Got it.... I'm a stirrin.......


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Bout time for spring practice to start.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Chula Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS in NW GA.


----------



## KyDawg

Howdy John. Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Late night Go Dawgs, waiting on the snow.


----------



## John Cooper

Early morning GO DAWGS!!!!!!! Hoping we get some snow.......


----------



## Bitteroot

We got frost.....


----------



## Matthew6

Happy Saturday morning roll tide to Mr. Root.


----------



## Bitteroot

Roll Dawgs back at ya!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Well its snowing now...... just don't know for how long.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! On call this weekend and worked all night..... Gonna shower and get back at it. $$$$$$$


----------



## KyDawg

Go get dem greenbacks Jeff, Obama will want his cut though.


----------



## Bitteroot

Spitting snow!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Spitting snow!!!!!



Quit eating it then.


----------



## rhbama3

Go Dawgs at Monroe's Hot Dogs and Billiards in Americus!


----------



## KyDawg

rhbama3 said:


> Go Dawgs at Monroe's Hot Dogs and Billiards in Americus!



A south Ga. pool room chili Dawg would taste good right now. The old Frenchies in Moultrie used to have the best ones in the world.


----------



## rex upshaw

KyDawg said:


> A south Ga. pool room chili Dawg would taste good right now. The old Frenchies in Moultrie used to have the best ones in the world.



Or a scramble dog from Monroe's in Americus, or Dinglewood's in Columbus.


----------



## rex upshaw

Hearing some not so good news out of Athens...Zander has been kicked off the team for weed.  Due to that, we have picked up a GT commit to replace Zander at FB.  Not sure what Tunsil is going to do, lots of talk about ole miss, but he's still talking to us.  No clue on Adams and Bellamy, but we still have a shot at both.  And we are no longer going after Toby Johnson, due to concerns about his grades.  I have no clue who we finish up with.


----------



## nickel back

rex upshaw said:


> Hearing some not so good news out of Athens...Zander has been kicked off the team for weed.  Due to that, we have picked up a GT commit to replace Zander at FB.  Not sure what Tunsil is going to do, lots of talk about ole miss, but he's still talking to us.  No clue on Adams and Bellamy, but we still have a shot at both.  And we are no longer going after Toby Johnson, due to concerns about his grades.  I have no clue who we finish up with.



hate to hear that about Zander(I really liked him and he was a good ball player) but,if he was in the weed its a good move....

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS..... well the snow is gone...... Charlie how y'all doing up in KY.?


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## rex upshaw

nickel back said:


> hate to hear that about Zander(I really liked him and he was a good ball player) but,if he was in the weed its a good move....
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



I was disappointed to hear that about Zander too.  Here is a little about the kid we got from tech-

http://www.ajc.com/weblogs/college-recruiting/2013/feb/01/uga-steals-rb-archrival-georgia-tech/


----------



## KyDawg

Would have liked to got through offseason without any issues.


----------



## KyDawg

Howdy John. Nothing but flurries up here right now.


----------



## KyDawg

Can someone explain why these kids cant leave the weed alone. At UGA you know thy are gonna test you and You know if you get caught you are going to pay. I just dont get it. It is not like some other schools where you get 3 strikes before they come down on you.


----------



## John Cooper

Charlie all ours is gone now.....lol..... GO DAWGS.......


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide. No snow. Should have gone to the lake this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg

6 you need to chunk that Roll stuff and get in to the Go Dawg frame of mind. You will be a lot happier and good luck will follow you everywhere you go.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide and dogs. You got an email Charlie.


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Charlie all ours is gone now.....lol..... GO DAWGS.......



John you need to roll with the tide since you live in Bryant alabama.


----------



## John Cooper

Matthew6 said:


> John you need to roll with the tide since you live in Bryant alabama.



Matthew.... my grandad, 3 great uncles, grandmother and all my aunts and uncle's would hang me if I uttered a roll t..ttt.... see I can't even type it for fear of the reprocusion of it.....lol......besides that Claude McBride might pull my baptisim certificate too.........lol


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a Super Bowl Sunday.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs cookin ribs and pintos on Super Bowl Sunday!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Gonna get out of the mines around 6 this evening and watch a lil foosball !!


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna get out of the mines around 6 this evening and watch a lil foosball !!



Is there a football game today?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Is there a football game today?



No it's the, "Let's cut to Ray Lewis and see his reaction show." I'm sure half the cameras are designated for him. I wish they would have had one on him in Atlanta.


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Rip, I see you are in a good Super Bowl mood today.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs at work.......


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs at work.......



And bammers too.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs still at work........


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs still at work........



$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs still at work........



¢$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs still at work........



Obama gonna love your paycheck next week Jeff.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Obama gonna love your paycheck next week Jeff.



 mine too. Someboys gotta pay for medicare.


----------



## KyDawg

matthew6 said:


> Mine too. Someboys gotta pay for my medicare.



fify


----------



## KyDawg

Looks like SF gonna come up bout as short of the cup as we did.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Just got home from work! Two more nights of oncall then back to normal...... I'm tired I'll see yall tomorrow!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Evening Rip, I see you are in a good Super Bowl mood today.



I have been able to keep real food down for the first time in three days.

Hope everybody makes it out of New Orleans OK!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## rex upshaw

Dexter Morant has left school due to grade issues.


----------



## KyDawg

rex upshaw said:


> Dexter Morant has left school due to grade issues.



Stayed hurt a lot. I dont think he ever played a down.


----------



## KyDawg

rex upshaw said:


> Dexter Morant has left school due to grade issues.



Stayed hurt a lot. I dont think he ever played a down.


----------



## rex upshaw

KyDawg said:


> Stayed hurt a lot. I dont think he ever played a down.



Nope.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie Ga. See you in 3 days.


----------



## brownceluse

Yep he has quit and and came back, and now he flunks out. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Muddyfoots

You idjits behavin'?


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> You idjits behavin'?


:


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> You idjits behavin'?



Only when you are watching us.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Only when you are watching us.


Evening charlee. Go dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

Evening 6


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Only when you are watching us.



I'm always watching, Charlie.

Waiting on Matthew to goof..


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> I'm always watching, Charlie.
> 
> Waiting on Matthew to goof..



Just be patient Muddy, it is only a matter of time.


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> I'm always watching, Charlie.
> 
> Waiting on Matthew to goof..



Go bammers in ellaville.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Just be patient Muddy, it is only a matter of time.



I know. Seems he's stalking me now.



Matthew6 said:


> Go bammers in ellaville.


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> I know. Seems he's stalking me now.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


>



Good nite. I'll reprimand you tomorrow.


----------



## Matthew6

Nite muddy.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Nite charlee.


----------



## KyDawg

I cant sleep for thinking about SOWEGA.


----------



## Bitteroot

What tha?    Whose idea was this anyway?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs..... and Matthew.....


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs..... and Matthew.....



Good morning John Cooper.  Roll Tide to all the dawgs in Bryant, Alabama.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down south.


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Signing day tommorow.


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


>



Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6

Good morning John Cooper. Go dogs


----------



## Bitteroot

Go dawgs in hootnanny ga....


----------



## KyDawg

Good Morning all and dont forget to GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWGs. Headed your way soon


----------



## KyDawg

We can talk about Matthew now he is stuck in the recruiting thread. Go Dawgs, I will rest my head in South Georgia tomorrow night.


----------



## KyDawg

I can stop by and pick you up Jeff, just bring some bullets.


----------



## KyDawg

I heard that Matthew turned down the TV and listened to the Dawgs on radio. He got to be a Dawg to listen to our announcers.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs haulin bacon!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from way down in the southern end of The State


----------



## KyDawg

Nice to have met you Bitteroot. But you should not have tied that dead possum to the rear of our truck. That caused us alot of problems further down the road.


----------



## Matthew6

Have a nice time in georgia Charlie. Heading out on my trip in the morning Charlie. 25 hours on a plane with a 3 year old is gonna be fun. Stay safe. Roll Tide.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> Have a nice time in georgia Charlie. Heading out on my trip in the morning Charlie. 25 hours on a plane with a 3 year old is gonna be fun. Stay safe. Roll Tide.



Something bigger than a crop duster will get ya to Tuscalooser, quicker.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Nice to have met you Bitteroot. But you should not have tied that dead possum to the rear of our truck. That caused us alot of problems further down the road.



Possum give out, or people chasing it make it pass ya?


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> Something bigger than a crop duster will get ya to Tuscalooser, quicker.





I wish i wuz going there. Heading out to china and the Phil islands.   

And im taking my ipad.  I will send ya some pics.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> I wish i wuz going there. Heading out to china and the Phil islands.
> 
> And im taking my ipad.  I will send ya some pics.



Have a safe trip, bud. 

Don't take Charlies possum..


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs welcome home Charlie


----------



## Bitteroot

All is well.    I have bacon!!!!      Go you bacon eatin dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Hankus

Sic em


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> Have a safe trip, bud.
> 
> Don't take Charlies possum..



Good morning dawgs at the airport.


----------



## Nitram4891

Good morning dwags.  Kydawg are you bringing me some bacon?


----------



## Matthew6

Getting ready for 11 hours over the pond to Tokyo. I saw a fat guy wearing a skin tight Auburn tee shirt in the Seattle airport. Looked like a big orange Baloon. Roll Tide doggies.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Safe travels Chawlie !!!


----------



## brownceluse

Quack! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot

See ya tomorrow Charlie.   I got a care package for ya!!!!

The bacon and sausage are unreal good!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs in Manila.


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> See ya tomorrow Charlie.   I got a care package for ya!!!!
> 
> The bacon and sausage are unreal good!!!!



Glad you enjoyed them. Was not much left of your possum. I sent you a PM


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs welcome home Charlie



It was fun Jeff just went by too quick. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Chawlie !!!



Thanky Quack. Unfortunately I made back to Kentucky.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Good morning dwags.  Kydawg are you bringing me some bacon?



Will catch you on next run Martin. I missed Buck with his Bacon and ended up trading it for some mullet roe.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Go Dawgs in Manila.



You better be careful over there 6.


----------



## brownceluse

Glad you had a good time Charlie! I just ground about 300 punds of opossum and got it put in the freezer. If I would have taken it to a processor I would have had 150 pounds. Go Dawgs for possum burgers, and steaks for a long time!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Glad you had a good time Charlie! I just ground about 300 punds of opossum and got it put in the freezer. If I would have taken it to a processor I would have had 150 pounds. Go Dawgs for possum burgers, and steaks for a long time!



Just dont let Bitteroot near it.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Just dont let Bitteroot near it.



You have to watch them mountain men they'll eat just about anything........


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on the banks of the Apalachee river! It may be over it's banks tonight! Sho nuff doing some raining here tonight!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Sundown Plantation in Moultrie. Man, they cook up some good food down there.


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Glad you had a good time Charlie! I just ground about 300 punds of opossum and got it put in the freezer. If I would have taken it to a processor I would have had 150 pounds. Go Dawgs for possum burgers, and steaks for a long time!



Where did you catch 539 possums?


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Where did you catch 539 possums?



At least that many if they were fat.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> At least that many if they were fat.



I figured in the obese, fat, and not so healthy ones.. It was scientific.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Where did you catch 539 possums?



Out of a dead cow.......


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Out of a dead cow.......


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and good night, South Georgia wore this old man slap out.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Don't be knockin' possum..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=282338&highlight=101


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Don't be knockin' possum..
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=282338&highlight=101



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Early morning GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Boston Georgia!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs it's supper time!


----------



## Bitteroot

Thought about all you boys tonight while cookin supper.......ok no I didn't. Fraid y'all might show up and eat it....


----------



## brownceluse

I heard Todd grantham is staying! Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> I heard Todd grantham is staying for the moment! Go Dawgs!



FIFY. Only a matter a time and money and he'll be gone.


----------



## Muddyfoots

rhbama3 said:


> FIFY. Only a matter a time and money and he'll be gone.



Yep. I'm afraid we'll go thru the same thing next year.


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> FIFY. Only a matter a time and money and he'll be gone.


Yep



Muddyfoots said:


> Yep. I'm afraid we'll go thru the same thing next year.


This! I'm glad he'll be around next year with the turnover on D, but it just may hurt us recruiting again next year. If the d is much improved he'll be swooped up, and if the d sucks again he'll bail...


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> Yep
> 
> This! I'm glad he'll be around next year with the turnover on D, but it just may hurt us recruiting again next year.



I know it doesn't help much, but Kirby Smart's days at Bama are numbered too. We don't know what his aspirations are as far as College or Pro coaching, but i have no doubt he's looking.


----------



## Silver Britches

I get the feeling his heart isn't in Athens and if another opportunity (more money) comes along he will leave. I just have this feeling about the guy. He can say all the right things he wants to, but if he was committed to UGA he should have made a statement early on instead of being quite. No doubt we lost some recruits over this.

I doubt he will be there much longer, which gets me to thinking, I wonder who we would replace him with?

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> I know it doesn't help much, but Kirby Smart's days at Bama are numbered too. We don't know what his aspirations are as far as College or Pro coaching, but i have no doubt he's looking.



His resume looks alot better..... Saban has quite a few pupils he has worked with over the years that could come in and take over. Smart is a heck of a recruiter. I was thinking the other day about Bobo and Smart being on the same team not that I want that but both are recruiting machines. The two of them would put together some awesome classes. Bobo catches a lot of grief but that guy can recruit.


----------



## brownceluse

Mrs KyDawg must have Charlie on lock down tonight........


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Mrs KyDawg must have Charlie on lock down tonight........



No I am on probation though. I was worn out after 2 and a half days walking the piney woods & I slept all afternoon.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> No I am on probation though. I was worn out after 2 and a half days walking the piney woods & I slept all afternoon.



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in the Piney woods.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Thought about all you boys tonight while cookin supper.......ok no I didn't. Fraid y'all might show up and eat it....



I am gonna show up at your place about supper time one night.


----------



## Bitteroot

Bring bacon.   And let's roll......


----------



## KyDawg

I bring bacon, Bitteroot bring Beer. Bitteroot leave possum in woods.


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs in Manila RP. Evening Charlie.


----------



## John Cooper

Morning ....... GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot

Bubba bring Bigfoot.... Go Dawgs...


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in t town.......!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in t town.......!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go dags!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs eating South Georgia Pheasant for supper.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for the heat in t town. Where's that video today?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs for the heat in t town. Where's that video today?



I dont think that was scheduled today Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Summerville Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Hope all My Dawgs aint done drownded.


----------



## Bitteroot

I is ain't drowneded......


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Austell.


----------



## KyDawg

I either stay up to late or go to bed too early, but seem to miss My Dawgs every night. 

GOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWWWWWWWWWWWGS!


----------



## riprap

Good bbq in austell. Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Rip. Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in the common wealth!


----------



## riprap

Go dawgs for the bammers in denial.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a cold Friday morning in Kentucky.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Got up early and got the smoker going this morning.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! Got up early and got the smoker going this morning.



Aint nothing better than smoked chicken livers.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Aint nothing better than smoked chicken livers.



Your not suppose to burn trash.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon all you Hairy Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I sure do miss that warm South Georgia weather. Think it might snow here tonight.


----------



## Matthew6

Good morning from the Phil Islands (night here) and Roll Tide Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Good Morning 6.

 Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs. It looks warm outside from in here.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs. It looks warm outside from in here.



Probably would not look too warm from inside a boat.


----------



## riprap

I heard some disturbing news last night that my mom went to golden corral to eat fried chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg

Not yet but that does sound like a good idea for Sunday dinner. Thanks for the tip Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Ola Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Feels like a good night for fried Quail, cheese grits Biscuits and Gravy. That aint chicken liver but will have to do in a pinch.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go y'all brisket eatin Dawgs ......


----------



## rhbama3

Oh, man! That looks good!


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Go y'all brisket eatin Dawgs ......



Save me some for a sammich.


----------



## KyDawg

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, man! That looks good!



How were the snipe rh? I dont think I ever had any. Never could get close enough to shoot them when they come up.


----------



## rhbama3

KyDawg said:


> How were the snipe rh? I dont think I ever had any. Never could get close enough to shoot them when they come up.



They are resting comfortably in the freezer between the squirrels and rabbits. Redneck Bill Collector gave me a couple of ways to cook them( besides fried) that i can't wait to try.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Rupert Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Cordele Georgia, Home of a fine knife maker.


----------



## KyDawg

Sunday morning Go Dawgs from the Commonwealth,


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs. Tired of the cold.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Mr. Brown, Me and Mama babysitting Vince tonight. I think my son named him after Vince Dooley. Aint a bad namesake.


----------



## brownceluse

Evening Charlie. Go Dawgs in Ky tonight!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs. Is it tommorow or yesterday over there 6?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Right windy up here tonight.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Shady Dale Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Cowetta County.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Norwood Ga


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## brownceluse

Quack is wack! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Fried Chicken Livers are brain food. They make you smart, just look at me. Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Jesup Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Jesup Ga!



Run Lindsay Run.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Coolidge Ga.


----------



## Jimmy Ray

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Think me and Odell are going rabbit hunting.


----------



## westcobbdog

Glad we landed big Toby Johnson today, we needed another big DL.


----------



## brownceluse

westcobbdog said:


> Glad we landed big Toby Johnson today, we needed another big DL.



Yes sir! Great news! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting a big DL. He will be needed.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs getting a big DL. He will be needed.



Yep.

Go Dawgs in Potterville.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Yep.
> 
> Go Dawgs in Potterville.



Is that not where George Bailey ended up when he dove off of that bridge during the snowstorm?


----------



## Buck

Lets keep this link on record in here.

http://www.wtvy.com/news/alabama/he...niversity-of-Alabama-Drug-Bust-191909811.html

Couldn't help but notice after all these student arrests no FB players are mentioned being involved.  Tight lipped over there in T-Town when it comes to athletes.


----------



## brownceluse

Buck said:


> Lets keep this link on record in here.
> 
> http://www.wtvy.com/news/alabama/he...niversity-of-Alabama-Drug-Bust-191909811.html
> 
> Couldn't help but notice after all these student arrests no FB players are mentioned being involved.  Tight lipped over there in T-Town when it comes to athletes.



Man who have ever thought this would happen at bama. i would be willing to bet that the task force had a narc from the fb team....... No No: Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck

brownceluse said:


> Man who have ever thought this would happen at bama. i would be willing to bet that the task force had a narc from the fb team....... No No: Go Dawgs!



Who said you could only buy weed in Athens?


----------



## KyDawg

CMR was probably behind this.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Is that not where George Bailey ended up when he dove off of that bridge during the snowstorm?



Don't know that story Charlie..




brownceluse said:


> Man who have ever thought this would happen at bama. i would be willing to bet that the task force had a narc from the fb team....... No No: Go Dawgs!



Waiting on my package..



Buck said:


> Who said you could only buy weed in Athens?



I'm sure the ones in Athens are selling to the "non participants" in Tuscalooser.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Don't know that story Charlie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though everybody had watched "It's a Wonderful Life" at least three times.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Muddyfoots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know that story Charlie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though everybody had watched "It's a Wonderful Life" at least three times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't get that channel when I was growing up.
> 
> Ain't watching it now, either.No No:
Click to expand...


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't get that channel when I was growing up.
> 
> Ain't watching it now, either.No No:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was growing up all we got in South Georgia was channel 2 out of Atlanta. There was so much snow on that little black and white screen that you had to wear a coat to watch it.
Click to expand...


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Don't know that story Charlie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on my package..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the ones in Athens are selling to the "non participants" in Tuscalooser.



I told you to give me a day or 10.....


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Buck we are coming through sometime in March. If I dont eat all the Bacon I will bring you some. Maybe we get Brown and a few others toghether somewhere for lunch.


----------



## Buck

KyDawg said:


> Hey Buck we are coming through sometime in March. If I dont eat all the Bacon I will bring you some. Maybe we get Brown and a few others toghether somewhere for lunch.



Sounds like a plan Charlie!


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> I told you to give me a day or 10.....



2 days left...


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> 2 days left...



At least........ I'll get it out fri or sat


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> At least........ I'll get it out fri or sat



Pokin' at ya. That's all.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Pokin' at ya. That's all.



I know,,, been wide open......... Go Dawgs in south ga!


----------



## Bitteroot

Go pooka Dawgs......


----------



## Jimmy Ray




----------



## KyDawg

Jimmy Ray said:


>



Shouldn't you be out looking for those Big Foots that dont exist.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs at Daytona. Dodge is history. No hard feelings.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs at Daytona. Dodge is history. No hard feelings.



Dont make me come down there with a bucket of chicken livers Rip.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! It is cold up here.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! It is cold up here.



I had the windows open til a few minutes ago..


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Shorts and flip flops kind of day down here Charlie. Maybe the weather will break for you up there. Gonna start geting the pool ready this weekend......


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Shorts and flip flops kind of day down here Charlie. Maybe the weather will break for you up there. Gonna start geting the pool ready this weekend......



First pool party in March?


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> First pool party in March?



Mmm Hmm....


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> First pool party in March?



Just happen to be headed that way in March.


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Mmm Hmm....





KyDawg said:


> Just happen to be headed that way in March.



Sounds like a Dawg Nation meeting at Brown's house..

All Dawgs welcome.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Sounds like a Dawg Nation meeting at Brown's house..
> 
> All Dawgs welcome.



I will bring the Bacon.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> I will bring the Bacon.



I've got the boiled peanuts..


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for bacon and boiled peanuts!


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs for bacon and boiled peanuts!



And a pool party in March.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> And a pool party in March.



It has been a long time, but I have seen it snow in Georgia in March.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> It has been a long time, but I have seen it snow in Georgia in March.



2005, or 6, is the last time I remember. 

Saturday morning at the high school baseball game..against Chestatee, best I remember.


----------



## KyDawg

I used to know a guy named Chestatee, His wife left him and took his home. It was a mobile home.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Ultralight rod and reels in march.


----------



## KyDawg

Snow and Ice in March.


----------



## Buck

Go Dawgs in Lakemont, Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Buck, is that traffic that bad down at your exit every day? If so I dont know how you ever get anywhere.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Jeff, a #1 Dawg fan.


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie you are the God Father! Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3

riprap said:


> Ultralight rod and reels in march.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS...... howdy guys ...... I been working way to much lately ......lol


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS...... howdy guys ...... I been working way to much lately ......lol



Good morning John. You need to slow down a little, you are working to hard.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting ready for the weekend.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! So sick of Saban and the damage he is and has done to these kids.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on lake Seminole.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! So sick of Saban and the damage he is and has done to these kids.



You aint seen nothing yet.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!! No worky today !!!!!!!!

KY..... is a DGD!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in the MON.






Whoooooooooot !!!  Go Beeeeeeeeze !!!!


----------



## Buck

KyDawg said:


> Hey Buck, is that traffic that bad down at your exit every day? If so I dont know how you ever get anywhere.



Sorry I missed this Charlie.  Sometimes it's worse than others but fortunately for me I travel back roads and don't have to get on the interstate.  By 9:15am or so when rush hour is over you can generally get around pretty good.

Believe it or not I can remember when all that was cow pastures and woods through there...


----------



## Buck

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooooot !!!  Go Beeeeeeeeze !!!!



What's up, brotha Mill.  Long time no see..


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Buck said:


> What's up, brotha Mill.  Long time no see..





Hey my doggie friend !!!!  Hope things are going well for you and your family !!!


----------



## brownceluse

Quack is wack!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Buck said:


> Sorry I missed this Charlie.  Sometimes it's worse than others but fortunately for me I travel back roads and don't have to get on the interstate.  By 9:15am or so when rush hour is over you can generally get around pretty good.
> 
> Believe it or not I can remember when all that was cow pastures and woods through there...



I bet Quack dont have to put up with traffic down in the MON.


----------



## tell sackett

KyDawg said:


> I bet Quack dont have to put up with traffic down in the MON.



Traffic? Whut dat iz?

Is it September yet? My son told me last night that Bleacher Report is predicting that our only loss will be to Florduh.


----------



## KyDawg

We will not lose to duh Gators.


----------



## tell sackett

Does this mean an undefeated season?


----------



## KyDawg

tell sackett said:


> Does this mean an undefeated season?



Nah We will have that one bad game early on like we do every year. Porbably against the chickens again.


----------



## tell sackett

But...but....B.R. said.....

If it wasn't the last game of the regular season, I would almost rather lose to them yaller gnats than south cackalackey or florduh.


----------



## brownceluse

Its way to early to predict any win or loss. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! I bet ac guy would like this pic....


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Its way to early to predict any win or loss. Go Dawgs!



I ike to predict early, that way maybe everybody forgets later on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> I ike to predict early, that way maybe everybody forgets later on.






I'm predicting they lose their last scheduled game . . .



but then again, what do I know, I'm in the MON ???


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm predicting they lose their last scheduled game . . .
> 
> 
> 
> but then again, what do I know, I'm in the MON ???



Yall do got TV down there dont you, we got it up here.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! I predict AM will win the heisman.......


----------



## KyDawg

I am predicting that Alabama will win thier spring game, by more than 5 points.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I'm gonna predick you doggies are delusional as always . . .


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna predick you doggies are delusional as always . . .



I think we win at bobby dodd again..........No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> I think we win at bobby dodd again..........No No:





Grrrrrrrrrr, ain't bettin againtcha . . .No No:


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs In a soaking wet South Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, ain't bettin againtcha . . .No No:



 Go Dawgs in the mon. I wish I was eating seafood in Gibson tonight......


----------



## KyDawg

Went to the maple syrup festival today. Had some good syrup and good country ham.


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in the mon. I wish I was eating seafood in Gibson tonight......



Just took a brisket off the smoker. Butterbeans and smashed taters with it, shortly.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Just took a brisket off the smoker. Butterbeans and smashed taters with it, shortly.[/QUOT
> 
> Dang it man thats  some fine eating right there....


----------



## KyDawg

Saw where TE Ty Smith is in trouble. Just cant let them Moultrie Boys go to the big city.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Saw where TE Ty Smith is in trouble. Just cant let them Moultrie Boys go to the big city.



he's not starter so it doesnt matter....... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Bammers with jet lag.


----------



## KyDawg

Now you know how Alabama recruiters feel every day 6. Welcome home.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and the flood waters rise!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Now you know how Alabama recruiters feel every day 6. Welcome home.



Thanks Charlie. Glad to be home and roll tide and go dogs.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Thanks Charlie. Glad to be home and roll tide and go dogs.



Glad you made it back safe and sound. Now Muddy, lets get on with baning this tider! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Grandkids gone and quite arounf here.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. Grandkids gone and quite arounf here.



So much so, you are having trouble spelling?


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> So much so, you are having trouble spelling?



It may be do to that race without mopar in it.  Plus all them beers he drank........


----------



## KyDawg

That will be enough out you guys. It is a good thing i can type at all.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> That will be enough out you guys. It is a good thing i can type at all.


----------



## KyDawg

And no I did not watch one lap of the race today.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> And no I did not watch one lap of the race today.



Neither did I Nascar sucks.......


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Neither did I Nascar sucks.......



I agree. When is the spring game?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I agree. When is the spring game?



April 6th you coming down?


----------



## KyDawg

We are coming down there some time around then. Might just make that the crown jewel of my road trip. I might even shoot by the MON and see the Quackster.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> We are coming down there some time around then. Might just make that the crown jewel of my road trip. I might even shoot by the MON and see the Quackster.



Maybe we could talk the quackster in to coming to G day game with us........


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Maybe we could talk the quackster in to coming to G day game with us........



You know he would just love that. He would get a chance to see some real football.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You know he would just love that. He would get a chance to see some real football.



He'd go just for the Athens eye candy.... Count Quack in....


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> He'd go just for the Athens eye candy.... Count Quack in....



We might even get a dirt road tour of the MON.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> We might even get a dirt road tour of the MON.



We'll have to take you to eat at Raley's! It's in the MON. It's rips favorite seafood joint


----------



## KyDawg

Sounds like fun to me. That is one area of Georgia that I have not spent too much time in.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Sounds like fun to me. That is one area of Georgia that I have not spent too much time in.



It's the piney woods you'll be right at home.


----------



## KyDawg

Love me some piney woods. I have one pine tree and Odell uses it to tree coons.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Sandersville Ga


----------



## KyDawg

You Dawgs down in SOWEGA need to stay on high ground, if you can find any.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in wrightsville!


----------



## KyDawg

Good night Dawgs see yall tomorrow.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> We'll have to take you to eat at Raley's! It's in the MON. It's rips favorite seafood joint



Hamburger Steak. The shrimp is good too. They keep the tea right on the table. Did you go there before the grits and salad bar. You use to walk in to a bowl of sweet pickles and tea on each table. Our club use to fill up that long middle table back in the day. They even had a fish bowl at the checkout counter you could put your name in for a drawing for a free dinner.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Hamburger Steak. The shrimp is good too. They keep the tea right on the table. Did you go there before the grits and salad bar. You use to walk in to a bowl of sweet pickles and tea on each table. Our club use to fill up that long middle table back in the day. They even had a fish bowl at the checkout counter you could put your name in for a drawing for a free dinner.



When Charlie comes down we'll have to get a group of us together and go down there and meet at Raleys.The salad bar and grits was there since I've been going. I didnt even know that palce was down there for 5 or 6 years of going down there.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs eating in the MON.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide Charlie.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> When Charlie comes down we'll have to get a group of us together and go down there and meet at Raleys.The salad bar and grits was there since I've been going. I didnt even know that palce was down there for 5 or 6 years of going down there.



1st time I remember going is when I sat down my chin was at table level, about 1981.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> 1st time I remember going is when I sat down my chin was at table level, about 1981.



That was the year I moved away from The State and into the commonwealth.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide Charlie.



Where is Muddyfoots? We need some banning on here this morning. At the least we could start a petition.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pavo Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddy has been slacking.... Should have got him while he was out of the country........ Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Hahira Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Where have all the Dawgies gone?


----------



## KyDawg

Dont care nothing about the round ball, but my son in Nashville wants to drag me down on Westend tomorrow night to watch UGA vs Vandy. I guess I will put on my gear, go down there and see of I can rile a few of them Vandy boys up a little. Wont be no more fun than whupping a few Techies though.


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Muddy has been slacking.... Should have got him while he was out of the country........ Go Dawgs!



You ever heard of extradition? I had no jurisdiction.

Seems he may have slipped back in without notice.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> You ever heard of extradition? I had no jurisdiction.
> 
> Seems he may have slipped back in without notice.



Well we could have at least got up a petition when he wasn't looking. Thats what they tried to do to me.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Well we could have at least got up a petition when he wasn't looking. Thats what they tried to do to me.



Start one. It almost worked on you..


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Start one. It almost worked on you..



Yeah you probably still have it at your fingertips.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Yeah you probably still have it at your fingertips.



Reading the names now. 

Brown was the first to sign.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Reading the names now.
> 
> Brown was the first to sign.



Yeah I think he signed it 5 times before I got him some ham.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Reading the names now.
> 
> Brown was the first to sign.



 Go Dawgs for a slacker that still hasnt put anything in the mail.......... Caught the Atl swine flu and stayed laid up all weekend. I'll tell my wife to do it that way I can blame her if she doesnt mail it.


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Jeff. Go Dawgs! Night Jeff.


----------



## Bitteroot

Don't make me come in here..... GT sux........


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs for a slacker that still hasnt put anything in the mail.......... Caught the Atl swine flu and stayed laid up all weekend. I'll tell my wife to do it that way I can blame her if she doesnt mail it.



If it fits in an envelope......well..........



Bitteroot said:


> Don't make me come in here..... GT sux........



Need you to call me when you are sober..


----------



## rhbama3

Bitteroot said:


> Don't make me come in here..... GT sux........



Oh man..... sitting here listening to some Prine, thought about you singing "In spite of ourselves"at WARII, and here you is!


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> If it fits in an envelope......well..........
> 
> 
> 
> Need you to call me when you are sober..


 Dont sit by the phone....


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Dont sit by the phone....



2 weeks...


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> 2 weeks...


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff. Go Dawgs! Night Jeff.



Dang Charlie you cant hang with us younuns?


----------



## Bitteroot

Who y'all callin weak.....?


----------



## Bitteroot

rhbama3 said:


> Oh man..... sitting here listening to some Prine, thought about you singing "In spite of ourselves"at WARII, and here you is!


Got more balls than a big brass monkey.... 

Everybody sing......!


----------



## Matthew6

Good morning mutts. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Morning 6


----------



## Nitram4891

I'm back from the cold rocky mountains.  Go Jackets!


----------



## brownceluse

Nice Nitram. Go Dawgs in the Rocky Mountains!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Rocky Ford. I hear it is flooded.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide Doggies.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide Doggies.



You need to stay out of this thread. You Bamers seem to be breaking too many laws these days....... Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

6 better hope they never promote you on here Jeff.


----------



## rhbama3

Just making the rounds. Carry on...


----------



## KyDawg

rhbama3 said:


> Just making the rounds. Carry on...



That was close.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> 6 better hope they never promote you on here Jeff.



He would be first on the hit list........


----------



## Bitteroot

Woot......


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Woot......



What's up possum boy?


----------



## Matthew6

Morning Charlie. Roll Tide and go dogs


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon 6 Surprised you are still around


----------



## Matthew6

I ain't goin nowhere.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Matthew6 said:


> I ain't goin nowhere.



You sure about that??No No:


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


>



Martin if you could somehow remove a T from the back window of you truck, you would have the perfect avatar.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Mystic Georgia.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Mystic Georgia.



Roll Tide.


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

The MON showed up in the MO Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Leslie Georgia.


----------



## Matthew6

Go Bama.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a Snowy Friday.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Hairy Dawg 6.


----------



## Nitram4891

The owner of a golf course in Georgia was confused about paying an invoice, so he decided to ask his secretary for some mathematical help.  He called her into his office and said, "Y'all graduated from the University of Georgia and I need some help. If I wuz to give yew $20,000, minus 14%, how much would you take off?"
The secretary thought a moment, and then replied, "Everthang but my earrings."


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


> The owner of a golf course in Georgia was confused about paying an invoice, so he decided to ask his secretary for some mathematical help.  He called her into his office and said, "Y'all graduated from the University of Georgia and I need some help. If I wuz to give yew $20,000, minus 14%, how much would you take off?"
> The secretary thought a moment, and then replied, "Everthang but my earrings."


.   Roll Tide.


----------



## Bitteroot

Nitram4891 said:


> The owner of a golf course in Georgia was confused about paying an invoice, so he decided to ask his secretary for some mathematical help.  He called her into his office and said, "Y'all graduated from the University of Georgia and I need some help. If I wuz to give yew $20,000, minus 14%, how much would you take off?"
> The secretary thought a moment, and then replied, "Everthang but my earrings."




Debate is not a sport.....



Matthew6 said:


> .   Roll Tide.




and "fence"ing... is not an olympic event....


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Debate is not a sport.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and "fence"ing... is not an olympic event....



And Matthew is a Hairy Dawg.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go dawgs. Fire cmr for all the Sec's discipline problems.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> And Matthew is a Hairy Dawg.



Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Go dawgs. Fire cmr for all the Sec's discipline problems.



This!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs eating Moultrie Quail for supper, with grits, biscuits and Fitzgerald Mango Jelly.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs eating Moultrie Quail for supper, with grits, biscuits and Fitzgerald Mango Jelly.



This ain't the outdoor cafe Charlie! Go Dawgs anyway!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> This ain't the outdoor cafe Charlie! Go Dawgs anyway!



Well Moultrie and Fitzgerald are pretty strong Bulldog towns. Does that count?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Well Moultrie and Fitzgerald are pretty strong Bulldog towns. Does that count?



Yeah that counts. Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Yeah that counts. Go Dawgs Charlie!



Whew


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs In warm weather. It is cold up here Jeff.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs eatin chocolate and drankin whine...


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Go Dawgs eatin chocolate and drankin whine...



Go Dawgs without any chocolate.


----------



## KyDawg

Some Brunswick stew sure would be good.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in sugar valley ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Looks like Marshall is going to miss most of the spring with a track injury.


----------



## brownceluse

Yep hamstring. Don't have much depth at tb......


----------



## KyDawg

I just hope we get through the spring without any other serious injuries.


----------



## Bitteroot

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in sugar valley ga!



You got that right!!!  Fixin to ride up on the mountain and watch some snow fly..... Then up at 5.5am and head to lovejoy for a girls Fastpitch tourney.... Go Geogia Diamond Dawg!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> You got that right!!!  Fixin to ride up on the mountain and watch some snow fly..... Then up at 5.5am and head to lovejoy for a girls Fastpitch tourney.... Go Geogia Diamond Dawg!!!!!!!!



Hope they dont have to play in the snow.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Hope they dont have to play in the snow.


 Roll tide for snow


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> Hope they dont have to play in the snow.



It's ok.... Our balls are yellow and not the snow


----------



## Bitteroot

Matthew6 said:


> Roll tide for snow



Zip it skippy


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Roll tide for snow



Like your new sig line 6.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Like your new sig line 6.



Yes I do. Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse

6 you got a fulmer cup update?


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> 6 you got a fulmer cup update?



Yes. God loves Nick Saban.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Yes. God loves Nick Saban.



God loves everybody.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

As bad as Alabama has out recruited us, outspent us and outcoached us, they will probably beat us by 6 points the next time we play. Go Hairy Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> As bad as Alabama has out recruited us, outspent us and outcoached us, they will probably beat us by 6 points the next time we play. Go Hairy Dawgs.



I doubt it Charlie. At the rate them boys are getting locked up they will only have 100 on scholly imstead of 125.... Go Dawgs! Bama Sucks!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Go Dawgs!


Thats right!!!!No No:


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs just south of Mt. Eagle. They may have pretty good snow down there.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide Bammers at Mt. Eagle.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide Bammers at Mt. Eagle.



Roll off the side of it.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Roll off the side of it.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> God loves everybody.... Go Dawgs!



Saban might be a preacher. Seen him talk about god plenty on the sidelines.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Saban might be a preacher. Seen him talk about god plenty on the sidelines.



Thats how he gets the disipline he wants. You know the kind that keeps players out of jail............. Even his qb and center get in to it during a game because of the [saban] disipline............. All I got to say about that is Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

What did Manti run the forty in?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> What did Manti run the forty in?


His boy friend ran it for him...


----------



## brownceluse

Check out #5 Charlie. I know you'll be happy if it pans out. Go Dawgs in Moultree Ga.! http://www.dawgbark.net/blogs/imyourhuckleberry-5-predictions-for-spring-practice-1784.html


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Check out #5 Charlie. I know you'll be happy if it pans out. Go Dawgs in Moultree Ga.! http://www.dawgbark.net/blogs/imyourhuckleberry-5-predictions-for-spring-practice-1784.html



Said the big atomic bomb to the little firecracker you aint seen nothing to you see a Moultrie Packer.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Said the big atomic bomb to the little firecracker you aint seen nothing to you see a Moultrie Packer.



We need a legit left tackel BAD! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> We need a legit left tackel BAD! Go Dawgs!



I hope he works out well now that our other Packer, Ty Smith, is at the least in CMR's doghouse.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I hope he works out well now that our other Packer, Ty Smith, is at the least in CMR's doghouse.



What did he do?


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> What did he do?



Claimed somebody stole his text books and then he was caught on camera selling them back to the bookstore. Idiot!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Claimed somebody stole his text books and then he was caught on camera selling them back to the bookstore. Idiot!



 Stupid kids.....


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Stupid kids.....



And before a Bama chirps in, yes they had already been colored in.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> And before a Bama chirps in, yes they had already been colored in.



No need to worry about them bammers Chralie. They have their own issues right now,,,,, 99 arrested for dope on campus and 16 players arrested. Discipline cuz...........


----------



## KyDawg

You know where they get thier discipline Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You know where they get thier discipline Jeff.


 I do! NICK BY GOD SABAN!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> And before a Bama chirps in, yes they had already been colored in.



Idjits.   Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Idjits.   Roll Tide.



Congrats on another title.......


----------



## KyDawg

I think we are going to have a pretty good season, may or may not make it back to the SECCG, but I think we will enjoy watching some of our "second tier" recruits develop in to DGD's.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I think we are going to have a pretty good season, may or may not make it back to the SECCG, but I think we will enjoy watching some of our "second tier" recruits develop in to DGD's.



Yep I'm just thankful that we got any recruits to sign. God bless the 3 stars and no stars or UGA wouldnt have a team..... Go Dawgs and may the ghost of Erk carry our 3 star recruits.....


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> And before a Bama chirps in, yes they had already been colored in.





KyDawg said:


> I think we are going to have a pretty good season, may or may not make it back to the SECCG, but I think we will enjoy watching some of our "second tier" recruits develop in to DGD's.



Who can't beat Carolina either. :


----------



## KyDawg

CMR dose not like recruits with more than 2 stars by thier name.


----------



## KyDawg

What are you doing in here Matthew? Dont make me call Muddyfoots of Unicoi on you.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Who can't beat Carolina either.



We cant seem to win the Fulmer cup anymore either. But we dont have the disipline you bammers have either......No No:


----------



## Matthew6

Evening Charlie. 

You too Brown.


----------



## KyDawg

Evening 6. Getting any snow?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bluntsville!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Evening 6. Getting any snow?



I scraped just enough off my truck to make a snowball this morning. Wife called earlier from the lake and they had a bit.


----------



## KyDawg

My memory is getting bad, but did South Carolina not beat Alabama the last time they played. I could be wrong, but seems like it was something like 35 to 21.


----------



## brownceluse

I;m gonna leave you two with it. Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> My memory is getting bad, but did South Carolina not beat Alabama the last time they played. I could be wrong, but seems like it was something like 35 to 21.



Doesnt matter! If your qb and center aint about to throw down in a game your players are not programed or disiplined.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Doesnt matter! If your qb and center aint about to throw down in a game your players are not programed or disiplined.



Yeah I checked it and the last time they played was 2010 and SC won.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Yeah I checked it and the last time they played was 2010 and SC won.



 Maybe they were just off that day. I find it hard to believe that sabans players could lose but I didnt think they could get arrested either.......


----------



## KyDawg

UGA is actuall 3-2 in the last 5 games against them.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> UGA is actuall 3-2 in the last 5 games against them.



Really? Wow I would have never guessed that Charlie. Our team has no disipline and our HC does not have them programed... Maybe CMR should throw the bible down and make our qb and center fight during a game.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Really? Wow I would have never guessed that Charlie. Our team has no disipline and our HC does not have them programed... Maybe CMR should throw the bible down and make our qb and center fight during a game.



Lets wait until Murray is gone to do that. I want to see some records set that will never be broken.


----------



## KyDawg

Anybody heard what Manti ran the forty in?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Lets wait until Murray is gone to do that. I want to see some records set that will never be broken.



Sorry Charlie but AM isnt going to break anymore records. He doesnt have the disipline nor the physichal make up to fight with Andrews. We as fans need to just face reality and until MR creates a cult like atmosphere. we will be mediocre.... Go Dawgs with 3 stars like Xavier Ward!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Anybody heard what Manti ran the forty in?



Panties.............


----------



## riprap

The only reason a bama player is on campus this time of year is drugs and robbery


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Sorry Charlie but AM isnt going to break anymore records. He doesnt have the disipline nor the physichal make up to fight with Andrews. We as fans need to just face reality and until MR creates a cult like atmosphere. we will be mediocre.... Go Dawgs with 3 stars like Xavier Ward!



But but what about all of the players he kicked off of the team?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> But but what about all of the players he kicked off of the team?



Just a cover up. He sends all of them over seas for mission work with Katherine....................


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> The only reason a bama player is on campus this time of year is drugs and robbery



Disipline, programed, mind set, fear, attitude, and last but not least processed.


----------



## KyDawg

Even Isaih Crowell?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Even Isaih Crowell?



Yep, thats not really him at Bama St. Thats actually a kid MR met while on a mission trip to Uganda.  It's all a cover up.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Yep, thats not really him at Bama St. Thats actually a kid MR met while on a mission trip to Uganda.  It's all a cover up.



Well I get it now. He disciplines the by sending them to the Lesser Antillies Islands.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Well I get it now. He disciplines the by sending them to the Lesser Antillies Islands.



Bingo! Saban does it by paying off the T town popo. His bag man missed a payment.......


----------



## KyDawg

I could care less about Baksetball but I thought it was kinda funny that UGA beat UT today and maybe kept them out of the tournament. The only way I knew that was my son sent me a text. He follows anything Georgia. That boy needs to get out more.


----------



## KyDawg

I wonder if Rip knows what Manti ran the forty in? I cant find that info anywhere.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I could care less about Baksetball but I thought it was kinda funny that UGA beat UT today and maybe kept them out of the tournament. The only way I knew that was my son sent me a text. He follows anything Georgia. That boy needs to get out more.


What is basketball? Is that a new sport?



KyDawg said:


> I wonder if Rip knows what Manti ran the forty in? I cant find that info anywhere.



Rip knows.........


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Druid Hills.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Red Stick!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Red Stick!



If the rumors are true some one over there does not have much discipline. Richt caused that too more than likely.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> If the rumors are true some one over there does not have much discipline. Richt caused that too more than likely.



Yep, it's all Richts fault.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs waiting on spring, so as they can head to Georgia, and see Brown & Bitteroot & Buck & Jeff C. & Matthew.


----------



## KyDawg

Been fun in here tonight Dawgs. Its days like this that make Jeff open new threads ever time he turns around. GOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWGSSSSSS.


----------



## KyDawg

Just one more thing, if anybody hears what Manti ran in the forty, will you please let me know. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Rollllllll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Sunday Morning Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide Charlie.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie. It wont be long now!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Charlie. It wont be long now!



Roll Tide and godogs


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide and godogs



Thats right Go Dawgs! Hey 6 how sweet would it be for UGa and Bama to repeat in the dome this year?


----------



## KyDawg

6 dont really like Alabama, he just read on here about how good they are. Go Dawgs getting stronger every day this Spring. Some of those 2 stars might even make it to 3 before the season is over.


----------



## KyDawg

I was hoping that Manti runs story would get bumped to the bottom of my screen by now. I think I will post in every thread on the page to get it out of my view. But then someone else would update it.


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs waiting on spring, so as they can head to Georgia, and see Brown & Bitteroot & Buck & Jeff C. & Matthew.



Can't wait bro....

Go dawgs to all that played softball ALL day I the snow flurries and 15+ winds for our tournament!!!! I love my girls!!!! Finished third with our new team roster against the #1 and #3 in Georgia.  Will be in Birmingham next week for Turf Wars.  Go Diamond Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Can't wait bro....
> 
> Go dawgs to all that played softball ALL day I the snow flurries and 15+ winds for our tournament!!!! I love my girls!!!! Finished third with our new team roster against the #1 and #3 in Georgia.  Will be in Birmingham next week for Turf Wars.  Go Diamond Dawgs!!!!!!!!



You be careful down in Birgmingham Gregg. Them boys down there dont like you wearing UGA gear in thier sports bars. If'n you have any trouble tell em you know me and they will clear out quick.


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> You be careful down in Birgmingham Gregg. Them boys down there dont like you wearing UGA gear in thier sports bars. If'n you have any trouble tell em you know me and they will clear out quick.




I've cleared a few out quick in my day.......



A rabid possum makes most folks get some yonder...


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> 6 dont really like Alabama, he just read on here about how good they are. Go Dawgs getting stronger every day this Spring. Some of those 2 stars might even make it to 3 before the season is over.



Another bandwagon fairweather fan......


----------



## brownceluse

Bitteroot said:


> Can't wait bro....
> 
> Go dawgs to all that played softball ALL day I the snow flurries and 15+ winds for our tournament!!!! I love my girls!!!! Finished third with our new team roster against the #1 and #3 in Georgia.  Will be in Birmingham next week for Turf Wars.  Go Diamond Dawgs!!!!!!!!



Thats awesome. Congrats to them young ladies, and Daddy.


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> I've cleared a few out quick in my day.......
> 
> 
> 
> A rabid possum makes most folks get some yonder...



Congrats to your girls Gregg. And if there are more than 7 or 8 of them Bamers I may have to call Jeff. He can handle 2 or 3 of them for me.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Congrats to your girls Gregg. And if there are more than 7 or 8 of them Bamers I may have to call Jeff. He can handle 2 or 3 of them for me.



It's been a while Charlie but I have to take timeout with my 12 year old son here lately.... I'll just have to even the odds with a stick or something....


----------



## Bitteroot

Bammers just roll off my obsidian knife or beer bottle..... Depending on their intent and my demeanor ...


----------



## rhbama3

Bitteroot said:


> Bammers just roll off my obsidian knife or beer bottle..... Depending on their intent and my demeanor ...


----------



## KyDawg

rhbama3 said:


>



We are kidding rh. We wont whup em too bad if you promise not to ban us.


----------



## brownceluse

One more post about hurting someone this thread goes away..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot

I'm hurtin right now .....





Poof....


----------



## brownceluse

Happy Monday and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Go doggies.


----------



## Nitram4891

Geaux dwags.


----------



## Unicoidawg

KyDawg said:


> We are kidding rh. We wont whup em too bad if you promise not to ban us.



Awww don't worry about him Charlie............ If'n he steps outta line I'll take care of him. Ole Nicodemus taught me well.....


Hey you seeing any big ole toms in the pasture that need a headache this spring.


----------



## KyDawg

Unicoidawg said:


> Awww don't worry about him Charlie............ If'n he steps outta line I'll take care of him. Ole Nicodemus taught me well.....
> 
> 
> Hey you seeing any big ole toms in the pasture that need a headache this spring.



They are still bunched up here. The wife and I saw close to 300 in one group down at the farm and we picked out about 12 long beards.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> They are still bunched up here. The wife and I saw close to 300 in one group down at the farm and we picked out about 12 long beards.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Unadilla Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Lyons Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I am ready to do some fishing. I dont care if is carp fishing, I need to go fishing.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. I am ready to do some fishing. I dont care if is carp fishing, I need to go fishing.



Getting ready to throw some shiners on a jug out, myself.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Getting ready to throw some shiners on a jug out, myself.



Man bet you get some trophy basss on them jugs Muddy. You can get some nice fillets off of the things.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Man bet you get some trophy basss on them jugs Muddy. You can get some nice fillets off of the things.



Yeah we caught some good un's last year. Probably 5 lbs, or better, on average.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. I am ready to do some fishing. I dont care if is carp fishing, I need to go fishing.



Get down here next week.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Get down here next week.



I might be able to pull that off.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night Dawgs, if I am lucky tonight I might dream about beating Alabama.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Good night Dawgs, if I am lucky tonight I might dream about beating Alabama.



Not even in your dreams. Roll Tide Charlie. Good night.


----------



## Bitteroot

Holla dawgs.....


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

Go catch some carp Charlie, even better, go catch some carp on a fly rod.


----------



## Bitteroot

carp will get into the backin quick sometimes.....River fish are a bank to bank freight train....


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in mon!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Wonder how a gar would be on a fly rod Martin?


----------



## Matthew6

Wore out the river crappie this morning. 53 keeper slabs between us. Caught 12 spots (let them go). Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Wore out the river crappie this morning. 53 keeper slabs between us. Caught 12 spots (let them go). Roll Tide.



Not bad 6, how big was the seine?


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Not bad 6, how big was the seine?



Catching them slow on crankbaits (big slabs). Buddy showed up with minnows and it was hot fishing after that. Fished right below a shoal behind the house. I knew when I went outside at 6 am and it was 57 degrees that it would be a good day. Gonna cook them up tomorrow. 
Roll Tide.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Not bad 6, hIow big was the seine?



he also doesnt have a license.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> he also doesnt have a license.



Hey Rip maybe you and me can sneak in him one day while he is working and catch all of his crappie.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs its crappie time.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. Wonder how a gar would be on a fly rod Martin?



Probably like a freshwater tarpon.  Be easy to make a rope fly.  I'm still looking for my first fly rod striper, just a few more weeks till they start running this way.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pitts Ga.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Hey Rip maybe you and me can sneak in him one day while he is working and catch all of his crappie.





Morning Charles. 

Go Dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon VI.


----------



## brownceluse

Hmmmmm....... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs? Where is John Cooper?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Just got some good news today. I wont be around here for a few months.. Yall be good. Muddy I will mail you your meat this weekend. Take care even 6.


----------



## Matthew6

Hurry back brown. Whatever it is I hope it's good. You need to make Charlie starts them go dog threads. Godogs.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Just got some good news today. I wont be around here for a few months.. Yall be good. Muddy I will mail you your meat this weekend. Take care even 6.



Take your computer with you, they have internet access everywhere.


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Just got some good news today. I wont be around here for a few months.. Yall be good. Muddy I will mail you your meat this weekend. Take care even 6.



Witness protection, or county lock up?

No problem Bro.


----------



## KyDawg

If Brown dissappears long I will get a search party up.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> If Brown dissappears long I will get a search party up.



A search petition?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

No No:


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> A search petition?



A search Warrant.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## Matthew6

Evening dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Waiting for a warm weekend up here.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. Waiting for a warm weekend up here.



I'm going by your old stomping grounds heading to Lake Seminole Saturday. I'll pick you up on Hwy 27.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I'm going by your old stomping grounds heading to Lake Seminole Saturday. I'll pick you up on Hwy 27.



I would almost walk down there for that.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night all you Dawgs down in South Georgia.


----------



## westcobbdog

HBTD! Always good when you beat UK in hoops!


----------



## Bitteroot

GO DIAMOND DAWGS... heading to Birmingham for the USFA 12U Turf Wars Fastpitch Championship!!  55 Teams in our Division...lets Roll Ladies!!

We may be Televised playing the Nashville Vipers at 10AM CST....check for updates here...  

http://www.ihigh.com/turfwar/

We've got our work cut out for us since we are mostly just a small hometown team that love to play. When we are hunting players... Teams like the Vipers have 50 kids on the waiting list ready to go. We hold our own and may suprise some folks this weekend.... and then we may play 3 games and come home....


----------



## tell sackett

Bitteroot said:


> GO DIAMOND DAWGS... heading to Birmingham for the USFA 12U Turf Wars Fastpitch Championship!!  55 Teams in our Division...lets Roll Ladies!!
> 
> We may be Televised playing the Nashville Vipers at 10AM CST....check for updates here...
> 
> http://www.ihigh.com/turfwar/
> 
> We've got our work cut out for us since we are mostly just a small hometown team that love to play. When we are hunting players... Teams like the Vipers have 50 kids on the waiting list ready to go. We hold our own and may suprise some folks this weekend.... and then we may play 3 games and come home....



Good luck to your young ladies, we're planning on going to see the Lady Dawgs play. I'm looking forward to it, I got hooked on fastpitch when my daughter was playing.


Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

Bitteroot said:


> GO DIAMOND DAWGS... heading to Birmingham for the USFA 12U Turf Wars Fastpitch Championship!!  55 Teams in our Division...lets Roll Ladies!!
> 
> We may be Televised playing the Nashville Vipers at 10AM CST....check for updates here...
> 
> http://www.ihigh.com/turfwar/
> 
> We've got our work cut out for us since we are mostly just a small hometown team that love to play. When we are hunting players... Teams like the Vipers have 50 kids on the waiting list ready to go. We hold our own and may suprise some folks this weekend.... and then we may play 3 games and come home....



Good luck Root!


----------



## KyDawg

Good luck with the Ball team Gregg.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Good luck with the Ball team Gregg.



Good luck root. 

Godogs


----------



## KyDawg

westcobbdog said:


> HBTD! Always good when you beat UK in hoops!



Yeah I dont follow BB much, but it is religion up here. I will get to rile some wildcats up today.


----------



## Matthew6

Morning Charlie


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon 6.


----------



## KyDawg

A Friday night Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> A Friday night Go Dawgs.





A Friday night at work DEEP in the MON . . .


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> A Friday night at work DEEP in the MON . . .



You only got about 9 more hours Quack, the you can go home and make Breakfast. Wish you had some of my smoke house Ham or bacon or sausage. I if i ever,,, No when I ever get down that way I'll bring some if there is any room in the cooler.


----------



## T.P.

Saturday morning. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot

Diamond Dawgs beats Defending World series champ n game one this morning....

Then turns around and losses to one of the worst teams there in game two........

Tough road back through the losers bracket.....


----------



## KyDawg

Come out of that loser,s bracket Gregg and win that thing.


----------



## KyDawg

Go young Dawgs playing fast pitch. I used to play fast pitch. I was great at it and only had two flaws in my game. Fielding and Hitting.


----------



## Bitteroot

Picked it up this evening and sent an Illinois team back home.....

Gonna get at it again in a few hours!


----------



## Bitteroot

Still winning.  Lets roll Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Alabama.


----------



## Bitteroot

We're toast.... Good run girls but gotta finish every game not just the one against better teams..... Proud of em though!


----------



## KyDawg

Good run Gregg. You should be proud of them.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip are you awake?


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Evening VI. Go Dawgs, we gonna be like Bama when we grow up.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for wasting a bunch of fuel going to Seminole.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs for wasting a bunch of fuel going to Seminole.



You should have brought some chicken livers with you.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night you Dawgs in North Georgia.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> You should have brought some chicken livers with you.



Being sick wouldnt have made things any better.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a rainy day in the commonweatlh.


----------



## Matthew6

Hi chuck. Godogs


----------



## Buck

Man, what a Monday.


----------



## rhbama3

Buck said:


> Man, what a Monday.



You too, huh?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Morning Charlie. Roll Tide.


----------



## Nitram4891

Sup yall, go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg

Man this thread is infested this morning. Afternoon VI, afternoon Martin.Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Man this thread is infested this morning. Afternoon VI, afternoon Martin.Go Dawgs!



This thread was flawed from the start K Y dawg.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Muddy and Unicoi need to do a little house cleaning around here.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie! See y'all in a few days!


----------



## Bitteroot

Roll Dawgs in da houn......


----------



## KyDawg

Howdy Jeff, dont stay gone so long. It is getting hard to hold off these Bugs and Bamers by my lonesome. I can handle it though.


----------



## Matthew6

Evening button masher.  Roll dogs


----------



## KyDawg

matthew6 said:


> evening bug masher.  Roll dogs



fify


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Tichner.


----------



## KyDawg

Good morning Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Good morning Charles. Roll tide.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go jackets!  Hey Root I know you are excited to watch Vad Lee and the Jackets get 10 wins this year!!


----------



## tell sackett

Nitram4891 said:


> Go jackets!  Hey Root I know you are excited to watch Vad Lee and the Jackets get 10 wins this year!!



10 wins 

One thing I will give you gnats though, you'll(once again) end the regular season with a L .


Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

All Bamers should be banned.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> All Bamers should be banned.



I won't say "all", but the majority is starting to sound good.


----------



## Bitteroot

Nitram4891 said:


> Go jackets!  Hey Root I know you are excited to watch Vad Lee and the Jackets get 10 wins this year!!



Step away from the crack pipe........,


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> I won't say "all", but the majority is starting to sound good.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go jackets driving ford trucks this morning!


----------



## Bitteroot

I would type around the sensor... but I ain't drank nutin....


----------



## Nitram4891

Bitteroot said:


> I would type around the sensor... but I ain't drank nutin....



Can't mash a button and make the sensor go away???


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


>



I am turning 6 in to the spca. Go 2013 SEC champ Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3

Nitram4891 said:


> Can't mash a button and make the sensor go away???



We had to de-activate most of his keyboard. 
You know..... to protect the children.


----------



## KyDawg

rhbama3 said:


> We had to de-activate most of his keyboard.
> You know..... to protect the children.



You can do that!


----------



## riprap

Nitram4891 said:


> Go jackets driving ford trucks this morning!



I'll go along with the ford trucks part.


----------



## Nitram4891

GT is getting whooped in basketball right now in the ACC tourney...


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> GT is getting whooped in basketball right now in the ACC tourney...



Be glad when BB season is over, that will mean we are that much closer to FB season. Go Dawgs, we know you can never be Bama, but we still love ya.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs with our 2 star recruits.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## Matthew6

Evening Charles. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Up kinda late 6. I have an excuse, I am babysitting a 2 year old tonight.


----------



## Matthew6

My 3 yr old is still up too.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> My 3 yr old is still up too.



Shouldn't you be in Zimbobway, or somewhere?


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Shouldn't you be in Zimbobway, or somewhere?



He should be in ZimBandoway Muddy.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Baker County.


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> Shouldn't you be in Zimbobway, or somewhere?



Going there Monday. It's 20 miles north of Adairville.


----------



## riprap

Go dawgs for crappie fishing weather heading this way!


----------



## Nitram4891

Go jackets fly fishing the Chattahoochee DH this weekend!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Going there Monday. It's 20 miles north of Adairville.



Is that Adiarville or Adairsville 6?


----------



## Nitram4891

Heading out to get a chicken liver pate and pulled pork with slaw sandwich...Gona have to try it one of these days Charles.


----------



## KyDawg

I would love to have a plate of Chicken livers.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I would love to have a plate of Chicken livers.


Charlie. I know a place in cherokee co ga that has wesome chicken liver.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Is that Adiarville or Adairsville 6?


Adairville. Near tenessee.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Adairville. Near tenessee.



Next time give me more warning.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs wif bats on da brain......


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide mutts.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide mutts.



Go Dawgs. Muddy, I think it is about time to hit that big button with the B on it.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Franklin County Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs 6 miles from Calhoun Ga. Eating Bacon. Night 6.


----------



## KyDawg

Bout time for Brown to get back in here and straighten this mess up.


----------



## KyDawg

This thread needs it's Daddy.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a fine Saturday on the north bank of the south river.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Roll tide.



Into the south river.


----------



## KyDawg

Think I will put on some of my Georgia Gear, head down to Nashville on West End and see if I can stir up spme trouble with SEC crowd attending the BB tourney.


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah that is what I will do, put on my gear head down to Nashville and stir up some trouble.


----------



## KyDawg

Just head on down there with my UGA duds on and start something.


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah thats what I will do allright, just head straight down there right now and start a riot.


----------



## rhbama3

KyDawg said:


> Think I will put on some of my Georgia Gear, head down to Nashville on West End and see if I can stir up spme trouble with SEC crowd attending the BB tourney.





KyDawg said:


> Yeah that is what I will do, put on my gear head down to Nashville and stir up some trouble.





KyDawg said:


> Just head on down there with my UGA duds on and start something.





KyDawg said:


> Yeah thats what I will do allright, just head straight down there right now and start a riot.



I'm seriously starting to worry about you Charlie/Charley/Charles.


----------



## Matthew6

Hey Charlie. Went thru Talking Rock Ga last nite. Even et some chicken livers at dinner. (4 or 5).


----------



## KyDawg

rhbama3 said:


> I'm seriously starting to worry about you Charlie/Charley/Charles.



The riot did not go to good, nobody would take me serious.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Hey Charlie. Went thru Talking Rock Ga last nite. Even et some chicken livers at dinner. (4 or 5).



Got to get down there one day and look up some of my ancestors.


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah that is what I will do, one day I will go down there and check on my ancestors.


----------



## KyDawg

Thats what I gonna do, check out the old family tree.


----------



## KyDawg

Just head right on down to Talking Rock and look up those uncles and aunts.


----------



## KyDawg

That's what I'll do one day. I will drive straight down there to North Georgia and get things staightened out.


----------



## Matthew6

Awesome Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Awesome Charlie.



It would be bad if you ended up on my tree 6.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Just head on down there with my UGA duds on and start something.





KyDawg said:


> The riot did not go to good, nobody would take me serious.




Probably 'cause the duds you were wearing . . . 





KyDawg said:


> It would be bad if you ended up on my tree 6.










I just gotta do sumpin 'bout the lil fella in my avatar's hat.


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> It would be bad if you ended up on my tree 6.



More of a family shrub really ........


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Probably 'cause the duds you were wearing . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just gotta do sumpin 'bout the lil fella in my avatar's hat.



I like his cap, looks nice on him.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6

Bitteroot said:


> More of a family shrub really ........


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in De Soto Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

#7000 got to be in Brown's Go Dawgs Thread.

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Godogs Charlie and roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Probably 'cause the duds you were wearing . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just gotta do sumpin 'bout the lil fella in my avatar's hat.



Get that child a new hat. Ain't to late. Go jackets.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the dirt road down in the MON. I want to travel them sitting in the back with my cooler.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down on the Mountain.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg

Looks like its just you and me 6.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Looks like its just you and me 6.



Go dawgs in Cleveland ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Talking Rock Georgia.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Talking Rock Georgia.


Talking rock is nice country.


----------



## KyDawg

Sad state of affairs.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in Asia.  I'm back over here on the wrong side of the pacific.


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets in Asia.  I'm back over here on the wrong side of the pacific.



Enjoy Asia. Go jackets.


----------



## KyDawg

A bug and a Bamer. I wish I was a mod for one day. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Social Circle Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Enjoy Asia. Jump in the ocean Martin.



That was not nice 6


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Beulah.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go you hairy scary Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

How many Crappie did you catch Rip?


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Go you hairy scary Dawgs!!!



Good to see some Dawgs on here for a change.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide button masher.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs up in North Georgia.


----------



## Bitteroot

I don't mash buttons...... Unless I see em .....

Oh yea..... 6....ish


----------



## KyDawg

Do you make Mtn Mash though. That is the question.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> How many Crappie did you catch Rip?



I did ok in bass tourney sat at lake oconee. I may try them crappie tomorrow at west point. Temps are going to be dropping the rest of the week.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I did ok in bass tourney sat at lake oconee. I may try them crappie tomorrow at west point. Temps are going to be dropping the rest of the week.



Coming thru there in the next couple of weeks lets meet for lunch, or go fishing, or go down town and stir up trouble.


----------



## Nitram4891

Matthew6 said:


> Enjoy Asia. Go jackets.



Thanks 6!  I'll give you a Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Good morning and Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Good morning Charlie and Godogs


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon 6.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Reed Bingham Lake.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets!  Good morning Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Is it yesterday or tomorrow over there Martin?


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Is it yesterday or tomorrow over there Martin?



It's tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> It's tomorrow.



Is it tomorrow now or was it tomorrow yesterday.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Is it tomorrow now or was it tomorrow yesterday.



It's the day before yesterday. Roll Tide Charles.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Ban Bamers. Morning 6.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for bamers talking smack to others in the bama only thread. Weak.


----------



## rhbama3

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs for bamers talking smack to others in the bama only thread. Weak.



You consider 150+ posts saying  "Roll Tide " to be smack talk?
I gotta get out more...


----------



## riprap

rhbama3 said:


> You consider 150+ posts saying  "Roll Tide " to be smack talk?
> I gotta get out more...



I was called out over there with no chance to respond unlike this equal opportunity thread.


----------



## riprap

rhbama3 said:


> You consider 150+ posts saying  "Roll Tide " to be smack talk?
> I gotta get out more...


I just looked and that's a 2012 thread, so it may not count.


----------



## Nitram4891

Matthew6 said:


> It's the day before yesterday. Roll Tide Charles.



Well now it's the day after tomorrow.  

I'm headed to the Rugby Sevens tournament in Hong Kong Stadium tonight.  Promises to be a crazy evening as you have fans from 28 countries all packed in to one stadium.  The games are only two seven minute halves and they go back to back all night!  I'll post up some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I was called out over there with no chance to respond unlike this equal opportunity thread.



Dont let them bait you Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Well now it's the day after tomorrow.
> 
> I'm headed to the Rugby Sevens tournament in Hong Kong Stadium tonight.  Promises to be a crazy evening as you have fans from 28 countries all packed in to one stadium.  The games are only two seven minute halves and they go back to back all night!  I'll post up some pictures tomorrow.



Does Ga. Tech have a rugby team Martin? They seem to scrum a lot in those tickle piles.


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


> Well now it's the day after tomorrow.
> 
> I'm headed to the Rugby Sevens tournament in Hong Kong Stadium tonight.  Promises to be a crazy evening as you have fans from 28 countries all packed in to one stadium.  The games are only two seven minute halves and they go back to back all night!  I'll post up some pictures tomorrow.



That looks like a good time Nitram. Enjoy.


----------



## KyDawg

What happened to the top of that stadium Martin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> What happened to the top of that stadium Martin?



Must be getting old and getting a bald spot Charlie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Nitram4891 said:


> Must be getting old and getting a bald spot Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Turner County.


----------



## Matthew6

Morning Charlie. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon 6. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Calhoun Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Garrison Hearst was a DGD!


----------



## tell sackett

KyDawg said:


> Garrison Hearst was a DGD!



Tru dat

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Calhoun Georgia.



Go dawgs in the bacon eatin capital of the world!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Go to bed Bitterbro !!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sylvania Georgia.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs workin on opening day of gobbler slaughter.....


----------



## KyDawg

Go Turkey hunters getting wet this morning. I prefer hunting in rainy weather, it cuts down on truck noise.


----------



## T.P.

Go Dawgs layin in the camper wishin it would quit raining.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs still workin wishin they was in a camper...


----------



## KyDawg

Turkey season opens here April 13th, hope to have my truck camo dome by then.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Turkey season opens here April 13th, hope to have my truck camo dome by then.



You need to make that sun roof open a little faster too.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide to you nasty mutts wising they were laying round in the camper during on a rainy turkey slaughtering kind if day.


----------



## KyDawg

That is a good idea rip. Get right on it.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddy you working today? If so it would be a good day to ban 6.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Muddy you working today? If so it would be a good day to ban 6.


Afternoon Charlie. Go kill a turkey and Godogs.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Afternoon Charlie. Go kill a turkey and Godogs.



Season no in yet and I follow all hunting regulations.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Season no in yet and I follow all hunting regulations.


----------



## KyDawg

Never shoot a Quail running on the ground. Wait until he stops.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs goin in the morning gonna make it a first hunt first day kill 4 years runnin if we pull this off tomorrow... If the boy don't shoot straight I'm gonna beat the bejesus out of him....


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in the turkey woods.  Hope everyone going hammers one and leave me a couple please.


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Martin, you home yet.


----------



## KyDawg

Has anybody heard if Muddy banned 6 today or not?


----------



## Bitteroot

Dunno.... But if this keeps up I'm gonna ban the mud manz...


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Dunno.... But if this keeps up I'm gonna ban the mud manz...



Go you Possum chasing Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogs for John Cooper in Bryant, Alabama.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ....... how y'all been??


----------



## John Cooper

Howdy 6...... how ya been??


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Never shoot a Quail running on the ground. Wait until he stops.



I never waste lead on a greasy yardbird. Need that for jigheads. A chrome bumper works pretty good. A little mean green and a rag and your reloaded.


----------



## Matthew6

Doing good John. We missed you round here.


----------



## KyDawg

Where in the world have you been John. You and Brown both disappeared. Not right around here with just me a Bamer and a Bug.


----------



## John Cooper

Man y'all I got moved around at work and don't have the down time like I did before.......lol......also took on cleaning the building I work at for extra $$$ to help finance tickets to at least one Dawg game this year......lol


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Man y'all I got moved around at work and don't have the down time like I did before.......lol......also took on cleaning the building I work at for extra $$$ to help finance tickets to at least one Dawg game this year......lol



You got to start budgeting time for the Grandaddy thread, fore dem Bamers take it over.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Bass, catfish and mullet were good tonight. Whiskey good, now.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Lol...... I am surprised 6 ain't banned yet.......


----------



## Muddyfoots

John Cooper said:


> Lol...... I am surprised 6 ain't banned yet.......



We have to have one unrulely pet.


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Lol...... I am surprised 6 ain't banned yet.......



We are trying to get an online petition like they did with old Ky. Dawg. Almost worked until I hauled a truck load of hams down there to bribe enough of them to change thier mind.


----------



## John Cooper

Lol...... y'all are to funny!!!!!!! Man I am ready for some foot ball and deer hunting!!!



GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the Mountain!


----------



## KyDawg

Brown gonna have to get back in here pretty soon to start us a new thread. If he dont I know where to find him, might have to rough hime up a little, but I will go easy on him.


----------



## Nitram4891

We had a good time.  Pitchers of whatever you wanted and the best seats in the house.


----------



## John Cooper

Sunday morning GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


> We had a good time.  Pitchers of whatever you wanted and the best seats in the house.



That's an awesome pic. Roll Tide.


----------



## Bitteroot

One gobble about 1000 yards away.... Bust.....


----------



## Matthew6

Bitteroot said:


> One gobble about 1000 yards away.... Bust.....



I hear there's a lot of Turkeys in Adairville. Might wanna give it a try there.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Nitram4891 said:


> We had a good time.  Pitchers of whatever you wanted and the best seats in the house.



Too bad that's a sport nobody cares about. At least the beer would have been nice.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down In Helen Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS north of Nashville!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Go Dawgs on a cool rainy Sunday. No warm up so the turkeys will get frisky dang it........


----------



## KyDawg

David Pollack was a DGD.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> David Pollack was a DGD.



So was Lars Tate..


----------



## Bitteroot

Bitteroot is a DGD......


----------



## Nitram4891

Mornin dwags.  Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg

Is it this morning or tomorrow morning over there.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Dallas Georgia. Do they still have that dragstrip there?


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Is it this morning or tomorrow morning over there.



It's tomorrow morning here Charles.    I'm getting pretty fired up looking at all these freshly killed turkeys in the turkey forum.  Can't wait to be back.


----------



## KyDawg

I cant look at those pictures, because turkey season dont open here for a couple of more weeks.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide to the turkey killing dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

Up kinda late aint we Matthew?


----------



## Matthew6

Just got home from work.  Gotta get a good rest. Gonna reduce the crappie population drastically in the morning. Maybe get a striper or two.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in the Turkey woods.


----------



## T.P.

Go Dawgs chasin' them white bass and crappie on this windy day.


----------



## Matthew6

Godogs. Roll Tide.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS...... hey Charlie did y'all get any snow????


----------



## KyDawg

It is snowing right now. No accumulation yet.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> It is snowing right now. No accumulation yet.



Send that snow down here Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Send that snow down here Charlie.



Maybe it will ROLL down there.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> Send that snow down here Charlie.



It's time to plant the garden. We don't need no snow.No No:


----------



## KyDawg

You could plant snow peas Muddy.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Maybe it will ROLL down there.



Rolling is good for you Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Rolling is good for you Charlie.



How many fish did you catch today 6?


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> How many fish did you catch today 6?



4 crappie. The wind was tough today and the river high and muddy. Only fished an hour. Gonna try again Thursday.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> You could plant snow peas Muddy.



They don't grow well here, KY. Snow geese eat 'em up..


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> It's time to plant the garden. We don't need no snow.No No:



It's snowing in the Home Depot parking lot in Holly Springs Ga.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> You could plant snow peas Muddy.





Muddyfoots said:


> They don't grow well here, KY. Snow geese eat 'em up..


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> They don't grow well here, KY. Snow geese eat 'em up..



Well maybe you could try wintergreens.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> It's snowing in the Home Depot parking lot in Holly Springs Ga.



I like Lowes better, anyway.



Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## KyDawg

Brown better get back soon aint much meat left on this bone.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Brown better get back soon aint much meat left on this bone.



17 more bites, and I ain't even thrown 6 to the buzzards, yet...


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Brown better get back soon aint much meat left on this bone.



Yep. 18 roll tides will bout do this one.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> 17 more bites, and I ain't even thrown 6 to the buzzards, yet...



Well go ahead and get him now.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. 18 roll tides will bout do this one.





KyDawg said:


> Well go ahead and get him now.



I see he don't count too well, either.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> I see he don't count too well, either.



That right there is grounds to ban him.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> That right there is grounds to ban him.



roll tide.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Bzzzzzzzz, Go Tech . . .


----------



## Nitram4891

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bzzzzzzzz, Go Tech . . .



Go Jackets!!


----------



## Matthew6

Go jackets.


----------



## John Cooper

Early morning GO DAWGS........


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Boys some folks just can't be helped.........


Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Need some bug spray and Bamer banning in here. Brown would turn purple if he knew what was going on in this thread.


----------



## riprap

Them bamers are in every uga thread. Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Them bamers are in every uga thread. Go dawgs.



Wont be many more of them in this one. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Wont be many more of them in this one. Go Dawgs.



Go Dawgs.  Go Dawgs.  Go. Go Dawgs. go you mutts.  

Go dawgs. Gonna win it all next year. Go dawgs in Hiwassee Ga. 


That better.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Go Dawgs.  Go Dawgs.  Go. Go Dawgs. go you mutts.
> 
> Go dawgs. Gonna win it all next year. Go dawgs in Hiwassee Ga.
> 
> 
> That better.



Much better 6


----------



## T.P.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

T.P. done used up the last one. Almost, Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Go














Dogs.


----------



## T.P.

KyDawg said:


> T.P. done used up the last one. Almost, Go Dawgs.



Nope, Yall got the last one. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Who got the last Go Dawgs?


----------



## rhbama3

You Dawgs need to start a new thread. This one has reached the limit.


----------



## Unicoidawg

rhbama3 said:


> You Dawgs need to start a new thread. This one has reached the limit.



Oh no....... there'll be no bammer closing this thread. On to #7 boys.........




GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Unicoidawg said:


> Oh no....... there'll be no bammer closing this thread. On to #7 boys.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!



Correct...No No:


----------



## rhbama3

Unicoidawg said:


> Oh no....... there'll be no bammer closing this thread. On to #7 boys.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!





Muddyfoots said:


> Correct...No No:



Sorry. Wasn't thinking.


----------



## Unicoidawg

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry. Wasn't thinking.




Oh no you don't.........


----------

